# während vs solange



## thosecars82

Könnte jemand mir bitte helfen, die Unterschied zwischen "während" und "solange" zu verstehen?

Ich bin auf die Hypothese gekommen, dass "solange" im Unterschied zu während etwas mit dem spanischen Konjunktiv zu tun hat. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann.
Dass heißt: wenn man auf Spanisch den Konjunktiv benutzt, sollte man man "solange" statt während
nach meiner Theorie benutzen.

Zum Beispiel:

Solange du hier bleibst, werde ich dich nicht verlassen.
Mientras estés aqui, no te abandonaré.

Solange du micht nicht anrufst, werde ich auf dich warten.
Mientras no me llames, te esperaré.

Andererseits sollte man vielleicht während benutzen, nur wenn man auf Spanisch nicht konjunktiv benutzt.

Stimmt ihr dazu?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola thosecars82!

Sowohl _während_ als auch _solange_ können mehrere Bedeutungen haben.

1. Handlung in beiden Satzteilen geschieht gleichzeitig:
   (temporale Konjunktion; hier können beide Konjunktionen verwendet werden.):
    a) _Während Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._
    b)_ Solange Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._ (für die Dauer)
Beide Sätze haben leicht unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.
Satz a) sagt nichts darüber aus, ob Peter nach Annas Erwachen immer noch aufräumt, falls er nicht fertig geworden ist.
In Satz b) steckt implizit, dass Peter nur solange aufräumt, wie Anna schläft.

2. Handlung in einem Satzteil hängt vom anderen Satzteil ab:
   (konditionale? Konjunktion; es kann nur _solange _verwendet werden)
    c) _Solange Du den Herd nicht reparierst, kann ich nicht kochen._
    d) _Solange keiner krank wird, ist alles in Ordnung._

3. Gegensätzlichkeit
   (adversative Konjunktion; es kann nur _während_ verwendet werden)
    e) _Peter liebt Rockmusik, während Anna lieber klassische Musik hört.
_
4. _Solange _kann auch ein Adverb sein. Dann kann es nicht durch _während_ ersetzt werden.
    f) _Sie arbeitet solange, bis sie fertig ist._



> Ich bin auf die Hypothese gekommen, dass "solange" im Unterschied zu während etwas mit dem spanischen Konjunktiv zu tun hat. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann.
> Dass heißt: wenn man auf Spanisch den Konjunktiv benutzt, sollte man man "solange" statt während
> nach meiner Theorie benutzen.


Dazu werde ich mal meine spanischen Grammatikbücher konsultieren.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Könnte jemand mir bitte helfen, den Unterschied zwischen "während" und "solange" zu verstehen?
> 
> Ich bin auf die Hypothese gekommen, dass "solange" im Unterschied zu "während" etwas mit dem spanischen Konjunktiv Subjuntivo zu tun hat. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann.
> Das heißt: wenn man auf Spanisch den Konjunktiv Subjuntivo benutzt, sollte man man "solange" statt "während"
> nach meiner Theorie benutzen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> 
> Solange du hier bleibst, werde ich dich nicht verlassen.
> Mientras estés aqui, no te abandonaré.
> 
> Solange du micht nicht anrufst, werde ich auf dich warten.
> Mientras no me llames, te esperaré.
> 
> Andererseits sollte man vielleicht "während" benutzen, nur wenn man auf Spanisch nicht *K*onjunktiv Subjuntivo benutzt.
> 
> Stimmt ihr dazu?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Ich würde sagen, dass deine Hypothese meist funktionieren würde, solange du dich auf Ereignisse beziehst, die in der Zukunft liegen, wie dies der Fall ist in deinen beiden Beispielen. Aber:

Solange du hier warst, konnte ich dich auch nicht verlassen.
Solange du mich nicht angerufen hast, habe ich auf dich gewartet.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Hier reiche ich noch die Übersetzungen für meine Beispiele nach:

a) _Während Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._
b)_ Solange Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._ (für die Dauer)
   Mientras *duerme* Anna, Peter está ordenando la pieza. (indicativo) (a und b)

c) _Solange Du den Herd nicht reparierst, kann ich nicht kochen._
    Mientras no *arregles* el horno, no podré cocinar. (subjuntivo)
d) _Solange keiner krank wird, ist alles in Ordnung._
    Mientras nadie *esté* enferma, todo está bien. (subjuntivo)

e) _Peter liebt Rockmusik, während Anna lieber klassische Musik hört._ 
    A Peter le encanta la música rock mientras que Anna *prefiere* la música clásica. (indicativo)

 f) _Sie arbeitet solange, bis sie fertig ist._
    Trabaja hasta que está lista.

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass _während_ auch als Präposition verwendet wird:
_g) Während der Feiertage ist der Laden geschlossen._
    Durante las fiestas la tienda está cerrada.


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Hier reiche ich noch die Übersetzungen für meine Beispiele nach:
> 
> a) _Während Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._
> b)_ Solange Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._ (für die Dauer)
> Mientras *duerme* Anna, Peter está ordenando la pieza. (indicativo) (a und b)



Hier ist die Übersetzung von b) falsch meiner Meinung nach. 

Dafür würde ich das Folgende sagen:
Mientras Ana duerma/esté durmiendo, Peter 

estará/va a estar/va a continuar/continuará/va a seguir
+ ordenando
oder
va a + ordenar

 la habitación.

Deswegen sieht es mir noch so aus, als ob es noch kohärent mit meiner Hypothese wäre.


osa_menor said:


> f) _Sie arbeitet solange, bis sie fertig ist._
> Trabaja hasta que está lista.



Kann man hier solange weglassen?


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> Ich würde sagen, dass deine Hypothese meist funktionieren würde, solange du dich auf Ereignisse beziehst, die in der Zukunft liegen, wie dies der Fall ist in deinen beiden Beispielen. Aber:
> 
> Solange du hier warst, konnte ich dich auch nicht verlassen.
> Solange du mich nicht angerufen hast, habe ich auf dich gewartet.
> 
> Saludos,


Ich stimme dir nicht zu. Aber ich bin dankbar, weil ich dank deiner Beispiele mit einer anderen mögliche Erklärung gekommen bin, um alle Beispiele mit solange zu erklären:
Man kann nur dann solange statt während benutzen, wenn es eine implizite Bedingung im Nebensatz gibt. Sonst benutzt man während.

Was denkt ihr daüber? Stimmt ihr (mir) da zu? Oder, habt ihr ein Gegenbeispiel dafür?


----------



## osa_menor

Antwort auf Beitrag #5

Frage 2 ist leicht beantwortet: Ja, das kann man auch weglassen.

Was den Satz "_Solange Anna schläft, räumt Peter das Zimmer auf._" betrifft, bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
In meinem Beispiel soll _solange _nicht im Futur gebraucht werden.
Ich konstruiere mal eine Hintergrundhandlung dazu:
Jemand erzählt etwas in der Zeitform des Präsenz:
*Anna geht es nicht gut und sie muss sich hinlegen. Peter will die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen, Anna aber nicht allein lassen. Solange Anna schläft, räumt er das Zimmer auf. Als Anna wach wird, macht er ihr einen starken Tee und fragt sie, womit er ihr noch helfen kann.*
Wie würdest Du hier den kursiv geschriebenen Satz übersetzen?


----------



## thosecars82

Ana no se siente bien y debe echarse/tumbarse. Peter quiere aprovechar el tiempo pero no quiere dejar sola a Ana. Mientras Ana duerme, él ordena la habitación. Cuando ana se despierta, él hace un tee cargado y le pregunta con qué le puede ayudar.

Olay deswegen hast du Recht. Aber guck mal im nächsten Beitrag meine andere mögliche Erklärung, die mit einer Bedinung zu tun hat. Was denkst du daran? Klappt es besser?


----------



## osa_menor

> Man kann _solange_ statt _während_ nur benutzen, wenn es eine implizite Bedingung im Nebensatz gibt. Sonst benutzt man _während_.


Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht ganz, was Du meinst. Wenn es um die Übersetzung von _mientras_ geht, ist es manchmal möglich, sowohl _während _als auch _solange_ zu benutzen. Aber in vielen Fällen ist auch nur die Verwendung von _solange _möglich. Zum Beispiel im folgenden Satz:
_Solange ich nichts von Dir höre, weiß ich, dass es Dir gut geht.
*Während ich nichts von Dir höre, weiß ich, dass es Dir gut geht. _Das ist falsch!
Hier hat _solange_ konditionale Bedeutung und ist im Spanischen immer mit dem subjuntivo zu übersetzen.
Deshalb würde ich Deinen Satz so formulieren: Man *muss* _solange_ benutzen, wenn es eine implizite (oder explizite) Bedingung im Nebensatz gibt. 

Es gibt für _solange_ und _während_ viele Möglichkeiten der Übersetzung, aber ich glaube, in diesem "Faden" geht es hauptsächlich um _mientras_.
Deshalb zitiere ich etwas aus meiner Lieblingsgrammatik (Vera-Morales, Spanische Grammatik, 4. Auflage; Oldenbourg Verlag):


> *Modus- und Tempusgebrauch bei imperfektivem MIENTRAS*
> In der Bedeutung* 'während' *wird nach MIENTRAS sowie nach seinen Synonymen nur Indikativ verwendet, also auch mit Bezug auf die Zukunft[..]:
> _*Suelo leer mientras él se baña. - Yo leeré mientras él se baña.*
> Gewöhnlich lese ich, während er badet. - Ich werde lesen, während er badet._


Im letzten  Satz kann man ohne Sinnentstellung _während _durch _solange_ ersetzen: _Ich werde lesen, solange er badet._


> *Modus- und Tempusgebrauch bei perfektivem MIENTRAS*
> In der Bedeutung *'solange' *wird nach MIENTRAS Indikativ oder Subjuntivo verwendet, und zwar steht der Indikativ, wenn von einmalig oder gewohnheitsmäßig eintretenden Sachverhalten die Rede ist; der Subjuntivo steht hingegen, wenn von der Zukunft die Rede ist und somit der Endpunkt des des beschriebenen Ende offen ist.
> *Guardé cama mientras duró la fiebre. - Guardaré cama mientras dure la fiebre.*
> _Ich blieb im Bett, solange das Fieber anhielt. - Ich werde im Bett bleiben, solange das Fieber anhält._


Hier kann man _solange _nicht durch_ während _ersetzen.

Du siehst, es ist ein sehr komplexes Thema.


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Ich stimme dir nicht dir zu. Aber ich bin dir dankbar, weil ich dank deiner Beispiele mit einer anderen möglichen Erklärung gekommen bin, um alle Beispiele mit solange zu erklären:
> Man kann solange statt während benutzen nur wenn, es eine implizite Bedinung im Nebensatz gibt. Sonst benutzt man während.
> 
> Was denkt ihr daran darüber? Stimmt ihr dazu? Oder, habt ihr ein Gegenbeispiel dafür?


Ein paar Beispiele gegen deine Betrachtungsweise:

Solange Marta krank war, konnte ich nicht arbeiten gehen.
_Mientras Marta estuvo enferma, no pude ir al trabajo_.

Solange Marta krank ist, kann ich nicht arbeiten gehen.
_Mientras Marta está enferma, no puedo ir al trabajo_.
(wiederholendes oder gewohnheitsmäßiges Ereignis)

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

Hallo

Alle die Beispiele, die ihr genennt habt, stimmen meiner Ansicht zu. Ich werde es versuchen, meine Ansicht im Zusammenhang mit euren Beispielen zu erklären. Meine Theorie ist einfach:

_Was die Verwendung von Solange angeht, hat nur mit Logik zu tun. Es gibt eine implizite Bedingung immer im Nebensatzden der entsprechenden Beispielen. Wenn diese Bedingungen entsprochen werde, dann sind die Behauptungen der Hauptsatze richtig._

@osa_menor: Man muss nicht unbedingt Aufmerksamkeit auf die Übersetzungen verwenden, wenn man nur die folgenden Frage, beantworten will: Wann benutzt man Solange? und wann benutz man während?


_Solange ich nichts von Dir höre, weiß ich, dass es Dir gut geht._

_Der Nebensatz ist: man hört von der anderen Person nicht_
Der Hauptsatz ist:_Ich weiß etwas ( etwas = dir geht es gut)_

_Ich werde lesen, solange er badet._

_Der Nebensatz ist: er badet._
Der Hauptsatz ist: Ich werde lesen.

_Ich blieb im Bett, solange das Fieber anhielt_

_Der Nebensatz ist: Das Fieber anhielt.
Der Hauptsat ist: Ich blieb im Bett._


Versteht ihr, was ich gemeint habe?

@kunvla: Meiner Meinung nach stimmen deine Beispiele meiner Theorie auch zu.


Solange Marta krank war, konnte ich nicht arbeiten gehen.
_Mientras Marta estuvo enferma, no pude ir al trabajo_.

In diesem Fall gibt es eine Bedingung: Marta ist krank. Weil Marta krank ist, wird die Behauptung des Hauptsatzes entsprochen. Haupsatz: Marta kann nicht arbeiten gehen.

Solange Marta krank ist, kann ich nicht arbeiten gehen.
_Mientras Marta está enferma, no puedo ir al trabajo_.
(wiederholendes oder gewohnheitsmäßiges Ereignis)

Noch einmal gibt es hier eine Bedinung: Marta ist krank. Wenn das richtig ist, ist der Hauptsatz dann richtig, dass heißt: sie kann nicht arbeiten gehen.

Außerdem, wenn sie arbeiten gehen würde, würde es bedeuten, dass sie nicht mehr krank wäre.


Seht ihr, was ich meine?

Zumindest habe ich es ganz klar mit euren Beispielen gesehen. Vielleicht gibt es andere Beispiele, wo ich es nicht erklären kann. Aber sie fällen mir nicht ein.

Was die Verwendung von während angeht, würde ich sagen, dass es weder Bedingung noch Folgen gibt. Da gibt es einfach zwei unterschiedliche Haptsätze, die gleichzeitig richtig sind. Und zwischen beiden Sätze gibt es nicht unbedingt eine Kausalzusammenhang.


----------



## kunvla

> Solange Marta krank war, konnte ich nicht arbeiten gehen.
> _Mientras Marta estuvo enferma, no pude ir al trabajo_.
> 
> In diesem Fall gibt es eine Bedingung: Marta ist krank. *Weil* Marta krank ist, wird die Behauptung des Hauptsatzes entsprochen. Hauptsatz: Marta kann nicht arbeiten gehen.


No veo aquí ninguna condición, sino una causa: *Yo no pude* ir al trabajo durante algún tiempo *por estar Marta enferma*. Marta es mi hija y tuve que cuidarla durante una semana; por eso no pude ir al trabajo.

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> No veo aquí nunguna condiccón, sino una causa: *Yo no pude* ir al trabajo durante algún tiempo *por estar Marta enferma*. Marta es mi hija y tuve que cuidarla durante una semana; por eso no pude ir al trabajo.
> 
> Saludos,


Me da igual como lo llames, hay una relación de causa(condición) y efecto(consecuencia), también llamada relación de causalidad. Hay una condición o causa y hay una consecuencia. 

La causa(condición): estás enferma. La consecuencia: no pudiste ir al trabajo. Digo que es una condición por lo siguiente. Debido a que se cumple la condición de que Marta estuvo enferma, entonces es cierto que no pudo ir al trabajo. Oder andersherum, wenn sie arbeiten gehen können wäre(hubiera podido ir a trabajar), wäre die Behauptung "Marta está enferma" wahr.

Offensichtlich ist dieser Kausalzusammenhang implizit, und vielleicht siehst du es nicht deswegen.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola thosecars:

Lo siento, no entiendo ésto:


thosecars82 said:


> @osa_menor: Die Übersetzungen muss nicht unbedingt Aufmerksamkeit auf die Übersetzungen verwenden, wenn man nur die folgenden Frage, beantworten will: Wann benutzt man Solange? und wann benutz man während?


¿Por favor, podrias escribirlo en español?


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Hola thosecars:
> 
> Lo siento, no entiendo ésto:
> ¿Por favor, podrias escribirlo en español?



Auf Deutsch wäre es so: 

{Man braucht nicht unbedingt Aufmerksamkeit auf die Übersetzungen verwenden,
/
Man braucht nicht unbedingt Aufmerksamkeit auf die Übersetzungen verwenden,} +  

wenn man nur die folgenden Frage, beantworten will: Wann benutzt man solange? und wann benutz man während?

Auf Spanisch wäre es so: 

{No hace falta necesariamente prestar atención a las traducciones,
/
No es necesario que prestes atención a las traducciones}, + 

si solo se quiere responder las siguientes preguntas: ¿Cuando se usa "solange"? y ¿Cuando se usa "mientras"?


----------



## osa_menor

Danke für die Antwort. Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man jemandem, der kein Muttersprachler ist, den Gebrauch von Wörtern erklären kann, ohne deren Bedeutung in die Muttersprache desjenigen zu übersetzen. 

Un saludo


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Danke für die Antwort. Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man jemandem, der kein Muttersprachler ist, den Gebrauch von Wörtern erklären kann, ohne deren Bedeutung in die Muttersprache desjenigen zu übersetzen.
> 
> Un saludo


Ich habe das folgende gemeint:

Damit jemand, der Muttersprachler vom Deutsch ist, meine bestimmte Frage beantworten kann, muss er nicht unbedingt die entsprechende Ubersetzung aus Deutsch in  Spanisch kennen. Stimmt ihr mir da zu?


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Ich habe das folgende gemeint:
> 
> Damit jemand, der Muttersprachler vom Deutsch ist, meine bestimmte Frage beantworten kann, muss er nicht unbedingt die entsprechende Übersetzung aus Deutsch in  Spanisch kennen. Stimmt ihr mir da zu?





> Könnte jemand mir bitte helfen, die Unterschied zwischen "während" und "solange" zu verstehen?
> 
> Ich bin auf die Hypothese gekommen, dass "solange" im Unterschied zu während etwas mit dem spanischen Konjunktiv zu tun hat. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann.
> Dass heißt: wenn man auf Spanisch den Konjunktiv benutzt, sollte man man "solange" statt während
> nach meiner Theorie benutzen.


Die Frage war, ob es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Gebrauch von solange bzw. während und der Verwendung des spanischen subjuntivo gibt.
Um das beantworten zu können, sollte man die entsprechende Übersetzung kennen. 

Ich habe nachgelesen, und kann sagen, dass die obige Hypothese nicht funktioniert. 
Im Deutschen muss im folgenden Satz _während_ stehen:
_*Während* du die Koffer fertig packst, werde ich etwas zu trinken kaufen gehen._
Dieser Satz wird im Spanischen mit dem *subjuntivo *gebildet. ("_Cuando el suceso introducido por mientras se refiere al futuro con respecto al momento en el que estamos hablando, el verbo va en presente de subjuntivo_").

Un saludo


----------



## thosecars82

Entschuldigung, du hast Recht. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt eine Methode, um zu wissen, wenn ich solange oder während benutzen muss. Und das ich tatsächlich, was ich wissen wollte. Die Methode ist mir nicht so wichtig. Die Methode hat in diesen Fall nur mit dem impliziten Kausalzusammenhang zu tun. Aber es sieht so aus, als ob es klappen würde.


----------



## osa_menor

Dann schreib doch mal eine Reihe Sätze auf Deutsch mit _solange_ und _während.
W_ir können Dir dann sagen, ob es so richtig ist.
Wenn Du in den Sätzen solange und während richtig verwendest, dann klappt Deine Theorie, die Du für Dich gefunden hast.

Nachtrag:

Zitat aus dem "Lehr- und Übungsbuch der deutschen Grammatik" von Dreyer/Schmitt:


> §26 Temporale Nebensätze
> *II während, solange, bevor
> *
> Man gebraucht _während_ und _solange_ bei zwei (oder mehr) gleichzeitig ablaufenden Handlungen. Die Tempusformen im Haupt- und Nebensatz sind immer gleich.
> [..]
> Anmerkung
> 1. _während _kann auch einen Gegensatz bezeichnen (=adversative Bedeutung).
> 2._ solange_ braucht man nur in Sätzen, in denen das Ende der Handlung oder des Zustands gemeint oder aus dem Zusammenhang erkennbar ist.


----------



## thosecars82

Im Folgenden könnt ihr meine Reihe Beispiele auf Deutsch mit solange und während sehen:


Betonung auf Uhrsache(Bedingung) und Wirkung: man weißt, wenn die Bedingung entsprochen wird, wird auch der Satz der Wirkung entsprochen.
Zum Beispiel:
Solange du mich nicht besuchst, werde ich dich vermissen.
Solange du deine Hausaufgaben nicht machst, wirst du nicht bestehen.
Solange du nach meinem Haus nicht kommst, wirst du nicht wissen, wie daas aussieht.
Solange er schläft, werde ich laute Musik nicht spielen. (Es hat implizite Bedeutungen. Man legt Nachdruck darauf, dass ich wahrscheinlich laute Musik spielen würde, wenn er momentan nicht schläffen würde. Wahrscheinlich spiele ich jetz keine laute Musik nur, weil er noch schläfft. Vielleicht habe ich sogar aufgehört, Musik zu spielen nur, weil er angefangen hat, zu schlaffen. Wenn er irgendwann aufwecken würde, wäre es ganz möglich, dass ich anfangen würde, laute Musik zu spielen)


Betonung auf Gleichzeitigkeit:
Zum Beispiel:

Während du mich besuchst, werde ich zu Hause arbeiten. (Es bedeutet nicht, dass ich zu Hause arbeiten werde, weil du mich besuchen wirst. Ich werde wahrscheinlich sowieso zu Haus arbeiten. Aber ich betonen, dass sowohl das Besuch und die Arbeit zu Hause gleichzeitig vorkommen werden).

Während du deine Hausaufgaben machst, hilfe ich dir, deine Klamotten zu bügeln. Noch einmal gibt es hier nicht Bedingung sondern Gleichzeitigkeit.

Während er schläft, spiele ich laute Musik nicht. (Es hat eine neutrale Bedeutung. Man weißt nicht, ob ich laute Musik spielen würde, wenn er wach wäre oder, nachdem er schon aufgeweckt würde. Man legt nur Nachdruck darauf, dass beide Tätigkeiten gleichzeitig vorkommen.)



Was die adversative Bedeutung angeht:

Während du nach meinem Haus nicht kommst, gehe ich nach deinem. Deswegen solltest du dir das überlegen und manchmal zu meinem Haus kommen, um mit meinen Besuchen zu erwirdern.


----------



## osa_menor

Ich habe eine Auswertung per MP geschickt. Im Großen und Ganzen hast Du _während _und _solange_ richtig angewendet.

Un saludo.


----------



## osa_menor

Eine konditionale Bedeutung hat _solange_ nur, wenn im Nebensatz eine Negation steht. 

Beispiele:
Solange du deine Hausaufgaben nicht machst, wirst du nicht bestehen. 
Solange das Dach nicht repariert wird, regnet es hinein.

In dieser Sorte Sätze kann _während _nicht verwendet werden:

Während du deine Hausaufgaben nicht machst, wirst du nicht bestehen. 
Während das Dach nicht repariert wird, regnet es hinein.

Wenn in einem Temporalsatz mit der Konjunktion _solange_ keine Negation im Nebensatz steht, kann man statt _solange _auch _während_ verwenden; mit leichten Bedeutungsunterschieden. 

Solange sie weg ist, vermisst er sie.
Solange er schläft, werde ich keine laute Musik spielen. 

Während sie weg ist, vermisst er sie.
Während er schläft, werde ich keine laute Musik spielen.


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Eine konditionale Bedeutung hat _solange_ nur, wenn im Nebensatz eine Negation steht.
> 
> Beispiele:
> Solange du deine Hausaufgaben nicht machst, wirst du nicht bestehen.
> Solange das Dach nicht repariert wird, regnet es hinein.
> 
> In dieser Sorte Sätze kann _während _nicht verwendet werden:
> 
> Während du deine Hausaufgaben nicht machst, wirst du nicht bestehen.
> Während das Dach nicht repariert wird, regnet es hinein.
> 
> Wenn in einem Temporalsatz mit der Konjunktion _solange_ keine Negation im Nebensatz steht, kann man statt _solange _auch _während_ verwenden; mit leichten Bedeutungsunterschieden.
> 
> Solange sie weg ist, vermisst er sie.
> Solange er schläft, werde ich keine laute Musik spielen.
> 
> Während sie weg ist, vermisst er sie.
> Während er schläft, werde ich keine laute Musik spielen.


Ich hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass Solange und während austauschbar sind, wenn keine Negation im Nebnsatz steht. Das leugne ich nicht.

Allerdings gibt es noch eine implizite Konditionalle Bedeutung in diesem letztem Fall. Ich werde es erklären:

Zum Beispiel:
Annahme 1: Wir nehmen "Während sie weg ist, vermisst er sie." an
Annahme 2: Auch nehmen wir an, dass er sie nicht vermisst.

Wenn beide Annahmen richtig sind, weißt man auch das Folgende: sie ist weg nicht.

Wenn  sie weg wäre, würde er sie vermissen. Aber wir wissen wegen Annahme 2, das er sie nicht vermisst. Deswegen kann sie weg nicht sein.

Daher gibt es hier auf jedem Fall eine implizite konditionale Bedeutung, die man auf zwei Weisen ausdrucken kann.

Weise 1. Wenn er sie nicht vermisst, dann ist sie nicht weg.
Weise 2. Während sie weg ist, vermisst er sie.

Jede Weise ist mit der anderen gleichwertig.

Das war die Erklärung nur deines Beispiels. Aber man kann diese Erklärung auch für irgendeinen anderen ähnlichen Satz ausdenken.

Sieht ihr meine Beweisführung? Stimmt ihr da zu? Bin ich falsch? Wenn es so wäre, bitte sag mir bescheid, wo genau der Fehler  meiner Beweisführung liegt.


----------



## thosecars82

Ich haben diese Webseite gefunden, in der man die Benutzung vom Wort "solange" erklärt.

http://www.deutschegrammatik20.de/k...ung-temporal-waehrend-solange-waehrenddessen/

Wenn die Handlungen im Haupt- und Nebensatz einen _gemeinsamen Anfangs-und Endpunkt_ haben, also im gesamten beschriebenen Zeitraum parallel verlaufen, kann man _während_ durch _solange_ ersetzen.

Einerseits verstehe ich das.

Zum Beispiel:

Während ich von 14:00 bis 15:00 gelernt habe, habe ich kurz 5 Minuten am Telefon mit jemandem gesprochen.
Nach der Regeln vom genennten Link, muss "während" in diesem Fall durch "solange" nicht ersetzt werden.

Der Grund dafür, hat nur mit der Dauer der beiden Handlungen zu tun. In diesem Fall passen der Anfang und der Endpunkt vom Hauptsatz derjenigen  vom Nebensatz nicht zu. Deswegen kann man nicht "während" durch "solange" ersetzen.


Andererseits gibt es Situationen, in denen die Zeitdauer der jeden Handlung genauso wie der Zeitdauer der anderen ist.
Zum Beispiel:
Während ich gegessen habe, habe ich das Fernsehen gesehen. 
Hier gibt es zwei Handlungen: die Handlung vom Nebensatz und diejenige vom Hauptsatz.

Wenn man annimmt, dass die Zeitdauer jeder Handlung genauso wie diejenige der anderen ist, kann "während" durch "solange" ersetzt werden.

Wenn der Unterschied zwischen "solange" und "während" genau da liegt, denke ich, dass ich es verstanden habe.

Deswegen sieht es so aus, als ob ihr Recht hättet. Wenn der Nebensatz keine Negation hat, gibt es keine implizite Konditionale Bedeutung.  Bitte entschuldigt mich. Tatsächlich kennt ihr viel mehr als ich von eurer Muttersprache.

Danke


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Tatsächlich kennt ihr viel mehr als ich von eurer Muttersprache.



Wie traurig wäre es wohl, wenn wir unsere Muttersprache nicht besser beherrschten, obwohl es eine Statistik gibt, die besagt, dass ca. 80 % der Deutschen der Grammatik NICHT mächtig sind !!!


----------



## thosecars82

Sowieso gibt es eine Implikation aber nicht nur auf einer Richtung sonder auch auf der anderen Richtung. Das heißt: Hauptsatz<->Nebensatz

Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes noch vorkommt, kommt noch auch die Handlung des Nebensatzes und umgekehrt.
Oder auch kann man sagen:

Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes nicht vorkommt, kommt die Handlung des Nebensatzes auch nicht und umgekehrt.


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Ich haben diese Webseite gefunden, in der man die Benutzung vom Wort "solange" erklärt.
> 
> http://www.deutschegrammatik20.de/k...ung-temporal-waehrend-solange-waehrenddessen/
> [..]


Ich bin nicht einverstanden mit der folgenden Aussage im Zusammenhang mit dem dazugehörigen Beispiel.
Zitat aus obiger Quelle:





> Wenn die Handlungen im Haupt- und Nebensatz einen _gemeinsamen Anfangs- und Endpunkt_ haben, also im gesamten beschriebenen Zeitraum parallel verlaufen, kann man _während_ durch _solange_ ersetzen.
> 
> Beispiel:
> _Während wir spazieren gingen_, regnete es die ganze Zeit.
> _Solange wir spazieren gingen_, regnete es die ganze Zeit.


Dieser Satz mit _solange _sagt nichts darüber aus, ob es nicht schon vorher geregnet hat und ob es danach nicht weiterregnen wird.
Es wird nur ausgesagt, dass es während der gesamten Dauer des Spaziergangs geregnet hat.
Einen gemeinsamen Anfangs- und Endpunkt gibt es hier also nicht.
Außerdem kann man "die ganze Zeit" bei dem zweiten Satz weglassen, es ist redundant. Denn das ist ja genau das, was durch den Gebrauch von _solange_ ausgedrückt wird.



thosecars82 said:


> Sowieso gibt es eine Implikation aber nicht nur auf einer Richtung sonder auch auf der anderen Richtung. Das heißt: Hauptsatz<->Nebensatz
> 
> Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes noch vorkommt, kommt noch auch die Handlung des Nebensatzes und umgekehrt.
> Oder auch kann man sagen:
> 
> Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes nicht vorkommt, kommt die Handlung des Nebensatzes auch nicht und umgekehrt.


Um auf diesen Beitrag antworten zu können, habe ich ihn ein wenig korrigiert:


> Auf jeden Fall gibt es eine Implikation, jedoch nicht nur in einer Richtung, sondern auch in der anderen Richtung. Das heißt: Hauptsatz<->Nebensatz
> Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes noch stattfindet, findet auch die Handlung des Nebensatzes noch statt, und umgekehrt.
> Oder man kann auch sagen:
> Wenn die Handlung des Hauptsatzes nicht stattfindet, findet auch die Handlung des Nebensatzes nicht statt, und umgekehrt.


Damit bin ich auch nicht einverstanden.
Die Abhängigkeit der Handlungen in Haupt- und Nebensatz hängt vom Kontext ab. Es kann eine wechselseitige Abhängigkeit geben, muss aber nicht.

Un saludo


----------



## osa_menor

osa_menor said:


> Eine konditionale Bedeutung hat _solange_ nur, wenn im Nebensatz eine Negation steht.


Diese Aussage muss ich (Dank eines Hinweises von Kunvla) revidieren. Im Online - Duden steht zu diesem Thema:


> <besonders verneint oft mit konditionaler Nebenbedeutung>: solang du nicht ohne Fieber bist, darfst du nicht aufstehen


"*Besonders* verneint" bedeutet, dass _solange _auch unverneint mit konditionaler Nebenbedeutung gebraucht werden kann.

Mit konditionaler Nebenbedeutung:
Solange Du regelmäßig deine Hausaufgaben erledigst, ist mir alles andere egal. (keine Verneinung)
Solange Du deine Aufgaben so oberflächlich erledigst, darfst Du abends nicht ausgehen. (Verneinung im Hauptsatz)
Solange Du die Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hast, darfst Du heute nicht ausgehen. (Verneinung in Haupt- und Nebensatz)
Solange Du die Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hast, musst Du zu Hause bleiben. (Verneinung im Nebensatz)


----------

